# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Xpress V11 CSV file layout to import Invoices

## Braam

Hi

We work on a system that generates invoices as we load bookings and receive bookings for our services through different portals.  There is a feature to export a CSV file to import into Pastel Partner to upload all the invoices and relevant data.  However no one seems to know the layout for the CSV file for import into Xpress.

Is there any one that can assist with the correct lay out?

Regards,
Braam

----------


## dkpinn

Hi Braam

I got this form the Help section of Pastel Partner. There will probably be a similar setup in your Xpress Help Section



Basically it is two lines of information (unless you are invoicing multiple lines)

So example of a first line with be 

Header,,,,AAA001,3,01/01/2016,OrderNumber2,Y,0,Please Pay Bank, Bank Number, Pay Us Now, Number 1, Strand Street, Province, Code,,SALEC,0,31/01/2016,031 111 1111, 031 111 1114, Mr Braam,0,No Freight, No Ship,,

Second line would be

Detail, 13.44, 3, 15.00, etc etc

Hope that helped

Kind Regards

Dale

Our company creates EXCEL VBA Templates if you want to create a easier input section

----------

